# Why Image Quality isn't Everything



## mackguyver (Feb 28, 2014)

Check out these photos - crap quality (technically), but wow - and apparently it's still on the loose!

In Focus - The Atlantic: A Leopard Runs Wild Through Meerut, India


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe with the new D4S and the new ISO 400K...  Just kidding.  Although I wish the welfare of human beings, I pray that this wonderful animal is captured unharmed and return to its territory, or what remained of it. :


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Check out these photos - crap quality (technically), but wow - and apparently it's still on the loose!
> 
> In Focus - The Atlantic: A Leopard Runs Wild Through Meerut, India



And don't forget Bigfoot, countless UFOs, and the Loch Ness monster. Poor photos can be iconic.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Check out these photos - crap quality (technically), but wow - and apparently it's still on the loose!
> ...


I thought pictures of supernatural creatures could only be made ​​with 7D Mark ii.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 28, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks these pictures look faked ? Look at the animal's size in relation to the peoole in the different pictures; it keeps changing.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 28, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Am I the only one that thinks these pictures look faked ? Look at the animal's size in relation to the peoole in the different pictures; it keeps changing.


I guess you didn't see my post about perspective distortion, did you? I'm just kidding, but given that most of the shots are from a mix of lenses from normal to wide to telephoto, the subject distance has a huge factor on relative sizes of the subjects in the frame.


----------



## eml58 (Feb 28, 2014)

I liked best the last Photo's caption "The Leopard evaded capture and is still at large"


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 1, 2014)

I love that leopard! _Go leopard, Go! _ All humans are mere tasty meaty obstacles in his path! Bwaa Ha Ha Haaaa!


----------



## zlatko (Mar 1, 2014)

Image quality isn't everything because content and concept are everything (almost).


----------



## Northstar (Mar 1, 2014)

isn't this a part of the world where lots of children wander the streets? dangerous for them indeed!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 4, 2014)

Ironically in the section: "In Focus"


----------



## J.R. (Mar 4, 2014)

Northstar said:


> isn't this a part of the world where lots of children wander the streets? dangerous for them indeed!



Yes it is. The part of India I'm in reports at least one human death from leopard attacks in a week. Women and children are most exposed to risk.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 5, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > isn't this a part of the world where lots of children wander the streets? dangerous for them indeed!
> ...



really? wow...i guess the 3 feet of snow outside is good for something....no leopards.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2014)

Northstar said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...


keeps poisonous reptiles and crocodiles away too....


----------



## Northstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



and also...i remember when i lived in the southwest, i always got a little nervous after walking through something as simple as a spider web.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Reptiles and crocs are not a problem. This place is reasonably cold and hilly. No crocs... Snakes are few and far between... One turnedup in my yard last year, disappeared before I could grab my camera.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> And don't forget Bigfoot, countless UFOs, and the Loch Ness monster. Poor photos can be iconic.



I got a snap of the Yeti on a one pixel camera! I love that single white pixel. It gets across the true essence of the Yeti and it was also accepted as solid proof by a leading cryptozoologist.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > And don't forget Bigfoot, countless UFOs, and the Loch Ness monster. Poor photos can be iconic.
> ...


That sounds like my gigapixel panorama of the blue sky - I've been fielding calls from NASA 

Also, I don't know if you guys saw this set of photos (also from India) - I think the 2nd photo was selected as a photo of the year for Reuters or someone:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2016812/Leopard-attack-India-Big-cat-knifed-beaten-village-rampage.html

And yes, I know some of you hate the Daily Mail, but photos are photos and this is the best source for these particular ones

I also found this second (possibly NSFW) set that some might find rather disturbing:
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/leopard-attack-gallery-animals-loose-graphic-content-1437991


----------



## Northstar (Mar 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



wow, crazy...thanks for posting mack!


----------

